# Need some advice...HELP



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 1, 2004)

Ok..This is kinda new for me. A man came to see if "I" was missing my stud. Thank God I wasn't. But if you knew me...I had to ask for details. This fella is either a large mini or a very small pony.

I haven't seen him yet but plan to tomorrow morning. He is bay with lots of chrome. A very unusual hourglass white mark on his shoulder. His poor mane and tail are total burdocks.

What are the routines in somrthing like this? He has called the Sherriff. I have called the folks I know very local. How far can a scared mini travel?

Poor fella. I'll worry tonite. He's out with a full sized gelding who's abit territorial. I don't know if I can bring him here. Is it legal. The sheriff said after 30 days it would be his but he said he'd just send him to "the sale". Not good. He can't keep him.

Lord knows I have 2 guys already. Help! Any advice would be sooo appreciated.

Debbie Chapman 607-525-6610 [email protected]

It's gonna freezing rain tonite and tomorrow. darn this sucks. Sorry.


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 1, 2004)

....


----------



## Miniv (Jan 1, 2004)

Lois has some good ideas........also with all the publicity, it's less likely the man will just send him off to a sale.......






MA


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 1, 2004)

Good ideas. I have already notified the local vets, but haven't heard back. Don't expect to... being nite.

Tv is a no go. I'm way out there and our local tv is NYC. Hate that.

Have made up flyers for the feed store, but am not saying more than "found bay horse...Paul Rd. Troupsburg...possible mini or pony. Describe to identify. Don't want someone to say, "oh there he is!."

Figure they need to say he's a stallion and say how he's marked.

I'll check up on him in the am and get pics. Thanks.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 1, 2004)

Please keep us updated. These are all very good ideas. Call your local radio station. Im sure they would run some free "blurbs" If hes in good shape---then I feel sure someone is looking for him!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks KayKay' I haven't seen him yet. It was nite when I found out. I plan to see him in the am. Trevor said he was chubby and sleek. Feet a little long, alittle potty in the tummy. Worst was the burdocks. Said they(owner) would need to shave his mane and cut his tail. I'll update you tomorrow.


----------



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Jan 1, 2004)

Quite a few years ago there was a bad situation around here with a herd of mini's not being taken care of. One mini stallion broke out with a big mare and a big gelding. The three horses were found two towns away from where they escaped. They can travel far. Even in the bad condition those three horses were in they went a long way. I am talking about feet starting to curl and real skinny.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, I went over this morning and took some pics of this fella. He's so pretty even tough he's all burdocks. He ate some feed from my hand but I can't get my hands on him. He spooks. I sent the pics to Kay maybe she can post one. I've done all the notifying. He's about 1 1/2 miles from me on a very lonely dirt road and is kinda hanging out of the fence on the road, nera 2 full sized horse. I hate that. I'll keep trying to win him over. Any ideas? He's a cute black pinto about 36-38". If he were mine gone missing I'd be driving all over trying to find him. We're pretty far out there and only so many people could own him. I thought of the Amish but they really don't like the flashy ones. Have put out the word anyways.

This totally sucks.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 2, 2004)

I checked and no email. My addy is

[email protected]

or

[email protected]

I have to go play with horses now but ill check back

kay


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't know why it won't come up. I have sent them LittleSteppers to forward to you. Maybe that will work. I just went and gave him some hay, water and feed. He's off the road and in the electric fence with the 2 lg horses. They are a bit aggressive but he seems in no danger. I'll check him again in the morning. Deb


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 14, 2004)

What happened next??? Are there photos? Just saw this thread and am curious. He sounds like a handsome stallion.

JJ


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 14, 2004)

Never mind I see this was the start of the ELVIS thread.. duh.

JJ


----------

